# Looking for a source



## GREGGIE-D (Sep 27, 2019)

Good morning people ,
anybody from the ny or ct area , 
i had double knee replacement and im looking for test or sus 250 , 
im so tired of  dealing with ****ing shady people or the over seas web sites !!!
If you got a guy , i appreciate the help !!!! 
Again  im tired of dealing with all the fugazi people and bullshit , if you can help a brother out please hit me up , 
thank you , 
44 year old male who needs to recover from double knee replacement ,,,


----------



## mugzy (Sep 27, 2019)

GREGGIE-D said:


> Good morning people ,
> anybody from the ny or ct area ,
> i had double knee replacement and im looking for test or sus 250 ,
> im so tired of  dealing with ****ing shady people or the over seas web sites !!!
> ...



Its very unlikely somebody here is just going to share a steroid source with you. As far as helping a brother out... well nobody knows you. How about participating and making friends.


----------



## GREGGIE-D (Sep 27, 2019)

Well i make sure i throw a party to make friends ,,, 
lol ,, 
dont worry about it my man ,,, 
trust me i find a cat ...


----------



## Tomass79 (Sep 27, 2019)

What just happened here?!?!:32 (11):


----------



## Jin (Sep 27, 2019)

Steroids to recover from knee surgery isn’t wise. 

Hgh maybe. 

You seem pretty confident in your desperation to score some juice. Good luck.


----------



## Jin (Sep 27, 2019)

Tomass79 said:


> What just happened here?!?!:32 (11):



GreggieD is a rookie narc agent. 

Rookie moooooovvves.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 27, 2019)

“Help I can’t find a source”

1 min later. 

“Bitch you best believe imma find me a source”


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 27, 2019)

yeah no one is going to send you a source...and if they do... you should probably avoid that reply all together as no one in their right mind would just openly share something like that. 

sorry to hear about the issues with the knee replacement tho. HGH would be more ideal but then again, you'd have to find something for that as well. talk to the doc


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 27, 2019)

GREGGIE-D said:


> Well i make sure i throw a party to make friends ,,,
> lol ,,
> dont worry about it my man ,,,
> trust me i find a cat ...


Is this saying he can find some pussy?

I'm literally lol'ing right now......


----------



## CJ (Sep 27, 2019)

GREGGIE-D said:


> Well i make sure i throw a party to make friends ,,,
> lol ,,
> dont worry about it my man ,,,
> trust me i find a cat ...



In my head it's Samuel L. Jackson's voice saying this! :32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 27, 2019)

i wish he would've elaborated, i have my syringe in left hand, cat in right and not sure exactly where to go next.
please help?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 27, 2019)

cats are key to pinning


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 27, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> cats are key to pinning



Their sharp claws perforate the skin and reduce PIP


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 27, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> Their sharp claws perforate the skin and reduce PIP



do we also ditch the alchohol swabs and just let the cat lick the injection site for sterilization?
think I've almost got this...


----------



## Yaya (Sep 27, 2019)

Keep the cat away from the tiller once you find it


----------



## snake (Sep 27, 2019)

Jin said:


> Steroids to recover from knee surgery isn’t wise.
> 
> Hgh maybe.
> 
> You seem pretty confident in your desperation to score some juice. Good luck.



Gotta back Jin up on this one. Just had my shoulder done and the Ortho came right out and asked me if I have used "Steroid". He said no gear a month before surgery and nothing after for several months. Said the body has a way to heal itself and it needs to be done under its own time frame.

Better then getting gear is receiving this knowledge. Now that you learned something, stick around. There's more to learn.


----------



## Ken (Sep 27, 2019)

You had knee problems, I'd take BPC-157 or TB 500 help the recovery..


----------



## Massacre (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## XSL (Sep 28, 2019)

Find that cat yet?


----------



## XSL (Sep 28, 2019)

Any reviews on the pills instead of liquid bpc?


----------



## TestesUSA (Oct 2, 2019)

Hey. I have some test C 300mg/ml very thick, need a 22ga or better. I do stick 2x a week .75 ml per dose on the VS. It still hurt, but not that bad as 1.5 once a week. I have 5 left over. 
Please contact me here only, can trust shit today.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 2, 2019)

TestesUSA said:


> Hey. I have some test C 300mg/ml very thick, need a 22ga or better. I do stick 2x a week .75 ml per dose on the VS. It still hurt, but not that bad as 1.5 once a week. I have 5 left over.
> Please contact me here only, can trust shit today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8584


This is a no no


----------



## Raider (Oct 2, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> This is a no no


Oh no he didn’t!!!!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 2, 2019)

Same song and dance for many years now.  :32 (7):


----------



## pizza (Oct 2, 2019)

I hear Alibaba only sells authentic items. Like, everything — designer bags, perfumes, electronics and more!


----------



## DNW (Oct 2, 2019)

pizza said:


> I hear Alibaba only sells authentic items. Like, everything — designer bags, perfumes, electronics and more!



When suddenly a wild pizza shows up.


----------



## TestesUSA (Oct 3, 2019)

I think I said to much, improper, trying to help. It there a way to remove it? Moderators?


----------



## Beserker (Oct 3, 2019)

Stick your nose in the corner and stay there till Mugzy says come out.


----------



## Chris73 (Oct 3, 2019)

Greggie the overseas sites are where you stand the best chance of getting good source quick. google what you are looking for.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 3, 2019)

Yeah, all the great sources can be found on google....


----------



## Raider (Oct 4, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> i wish he would've elaborated, i have my syringe in left hand, cat in right and not sure exactly where to go next.
> please help?


Gibs , I’m not sure what to do! There are all these new techniques pertaining to gear and cats, but I’m allergic to cats so I’m not sure what to do? Can anyone help???!!!!


----------



## Mythos (Oct 4, 2019)

I miss threads like this.. Cat Pinning and Yam Root gear is what makes UG great


----------

